# I'm out



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I went against one of my own golden rules tonight. I let myself be baited into flaming with someone. Thank you to all the good folk who have shared thier knowledge with me.

Fair winds and following seas to everyone!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I post this with absolutely no pleasure…...






Martin ? Nathan ?? You really think quantity is more valuable than quality ?

I don't, but … that's just me.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

fair winds to you too friend


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You're leaving because you had a disagreement with someone? If everyone who had a disagreement with him left the site, then, well, there'd be like three people remaining. Seems like a trivial reason to me. Of course, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't understand why folks leave when they do battle with anyone , Doesn't that mean the person you fought with wins? You've been here 4 years plus ,just stick around and put him on your block list and ignore him on other folks post. I try not to tell others what to say or post anymore because their going to do what their going to do.
Any flame wars I've been in just made me feel bad and made LJs look bad too. Best wishes what ever you do.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

As usual a1Jim,I think you're right.
I need to clean up my act too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Jim = +100,000

Come on guys, just get it straight. You want to get me personally and nearly all of you are failing to even read my posts in your haste to attack. Geez… Think folks! Jim is correct! If I upset you SO MUCH, then just don't click, blockme , etc. BUT DON'T FIRE FROM THE HIP AND RESPOND WITHOUT HAVING READ WHAT I POSTED. It only shows your own lack of preparation…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good bad or ugly
mike has a point

just this morning
is saw a project posted

the man built his project
after buying a load of wood
it clearly stated that he had 100 bdf
left over

so along comes another and gushes praise and comments
then asks if there was any wood left

it makes me think that some people 
just like reading their own words

and don't bother to read the actual post

'what kind of wood
is that walnut box
made of' ?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Patron,... dang… you have a way…!

+1,000 (Patron, I'd give you more but come on, this is A1Jim… ;-)


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

I have come to realize that some folks start these controversial threads just for entertainment and that's the way I take them. H-Mike, I really enjoy your astronomy blog.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

My 2¢

I don't usually respond to any of this, but my take on it is not to block anybody for anything but blatant over to top threats on ones safety. If you disagree with the LJ and believe they're a dipstick, Don't push the button on your screen. Is that so hard?


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

NBeener, Like your sense of humor,tends to ease the tension.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Rpalm,
Thanks, reallly need to do more on the astronomy side, but have not gotten around to it. Thank for the kick in the butt, astronomy wise. all that other stuff,... I just wish folks would at least 'research' what they want to say in response to what ever I said on LJs. If they shoot from the hip, it becomes way too obvious.

BTW,I am NOT always right/correct. It is that so many folks don't even try to justify their positions that they do not even use complete sentences (MARK this, as it will attract those who want to prove me wrong at ANYTHING).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ShipWreck, a lot of use have fallen for that bait. live learn, block and move on.

NOT always right/correct….so true
justify their positions ….. don't need to, its a woodworking site, not a political forum.
use complete sentences …. see comment about woodworking site.

titebond is a good glue, no justification, just a statement.
rosewood totes are cool, no justification provided
love to woodwork, you can complete the sentence.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I was here first


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Darrell, That's why you're my buddy : we think alike. It used to be called common sense but now I think it is uncommon.


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

H-Mike, Get your name your name on a heavenly body,WOW, that's forever,until til the apes take over.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Apes are really strong


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And you really like that huh Dak…


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

Clint,Thanks for the new word; bloviating : I used on Facebook to describe Rush Limbaugh


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It's also called the Dunning-Kruger Effect:

LINK


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

NBeener,thanks for the link,that explains a lot.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

well, I dont hate that they're strong. Truthfully, i'm impartial to the whole idea of it


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

wow, Patron , I think Bukowski suffered from the Dunning-Kruger effect , because that is certainly a blantant para phrase of Bertrand Russell's writing. Maybe he was amused by the irony of that premis , and was just jacking with us . This reminds me when michell left and everyone had a lot to say . She remarked "Go ahead and say what you want , because in a short time this page will dissapear ". So hail and fairwell , Captain . So it shall .


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Martin we just lost another quality woodworker


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well written Clint, but doesn't it go against what you post as your signature?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Nah, my rationalization is that there are going to be that kind of individual in the blogosphere regardless; witness all the stories of bullying coming out of Facebook. We can't avoid their intrusions, but we can recognize then for what they are and ignore them. As they can't stand being ignored, which is probably at the root of their behavior, they'll eventually seek another venue to get the attention they hope for. In the meantime we can tolerate their presence without succunbing to them.


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

I only recently joined and at first i was quite impressed with how civil and friendly this forum was. It didn't take long for the other side to rear it's ugly head.
It's fairly obvious when you see some peoples posting statistics that they are not here for the woodworking.
I think I've made about 70 posts and posted 7 projects.
Then you have people who have made over 2000 posts and less than 10 projects.
It's a shame that people leave because of others. If we all did that, the forum would be left with members that simply like the sound of their own voices, so to speak.

Water off a ducks back. That's my motto. I don't care if no one agrees with me or disagrees with me and there is nothing that some anonymous person on the internet could say to me that would piss me off.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Shipwreck, I can only make a suggestion and can't force you to do anything, or just ask you a question, so here it is. Why did you join LJ's in the first place? Was it for the projects, the advice, the questions you were looking for answers to? If that was the reason, that has not changed, so is leaving because of a few cranky conversations worth giving up the reason you came here in the first place?

Don't let the other guy win, no matter who it is, I would say thatfever If I was the other guy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Patron, Buk has been a hero of mine for a long, long time. Rourke pre-cosmetic-surgery was pretty strong, too


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Lumberjocks is way too addictive to be "out". I bet your reading this right now.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ Bertha, Bukowski is your hero ? Have you lost your mind ? You have been saying some strange things lately, bro. " Republicans suck "......." Education is over-rated " .etc. I am not ' Parody Impaired ' as COL was mentioning on another (now deleted ) thread ,so I will always take what you say with a grain of salt .
Remember the good old days when you and cr1 were trading cooking recipes ,and calling Jane Fonda a slut . If we could only return to those heart warming ,simpler times . It was almost like listening to the "VIEW " on crack . Next you will expect us to believe that you learned all your M.E. tricks from Jack Klugman and that you will be voting for Barak or the lead singer for Slipknot ( still undecided),and that you are designing Hand planes for the 
N.A.S.A. trip to Mars . Keep working it , Al . Fun to watch ! Sincerly , your 'buddy' and close personal friend .
...............................................................................................................................moment : )


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I sure do hate to see people upset. First off I'm a little confused from the above. Is Shipwreck leaving, is Neil leaving, or are both leaving? Hey, I don't want anybody to leave here. How about we just think this over?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello Moment! Just yesterday, I was wondering what you'd been up to. It's true, I love me some Bukowski. More for the debauchery than anything; pure, unadulterated, and all. Like a refined version of El Duce from the Mentors. Just because I love it, that doesn't mean it doesn't suck I can shoot the bull with just about anyone about just about anything. See you from Mars


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, I got my medical training from Quincy too. Doesn't that count? And how can I get in on that trip to Mars?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Or Ted Danson as Becker. " I'll kill you. Then I'll use my powers as a physician, to bring you back to life. So I can kill you again." That's where Klugman comes in. He'll fight city hall to find out how this guy died. *twice!!*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^it does, and yes. We will be blasting off from Moment's hidden bunker. Details to be provided.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Heck.

Charles.

Where would *I* go ???

I'm a lifer…..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I sure am glad to hear that, *Neil*, because I really would miss you a lots and I mean that in a good way. I know that we stepped on each other's toes once or twice but that was way back yonder. I've actually grown quite fond of you. But I don't want to see Shipwreck leave either.

What do ya say, Shipwreck? Why don't you just forget about this and hang around for a while. I'd like to see you stay. I'm sure plenty of the others would too.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

[note to self: Dove Bar for Charles … any flavor he likes…..]


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome back RandyM68 . I keep posting that ,but it keeps getting deleted , along with your other posts .

I can't recall that ever happening to me . ; ) .Enjoyed your response to everyone yesterday , you def. have a sense of humor and are able to laugh at yourself , I can relate to that .

@ Jock-G-Mondo…..thanks for blocking me . I'm sure that will work out for you , on your own threads .


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

ShipWreck
Let him go he has one buddy and no project.
One less or one more what's the difference?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

I recind my statement pa #41 , that adressed a fictional lumberjock refered to as Jock-G -Mondo . I believe this was something I saw on a friend's Sims or something . Anyway , I think everyone should drink some good wine and hang around , especially *renners* and *shipwreak*. ..and anyone else who is considering leaving the party that is the L to the J . Have some more wine . I am going to drink till I'm halfway gone , then smoke till I'm halfway wrong , right , bang a gong ,dip thong , salad tongs , etc. ,etc. ,etc.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Less than $50…. cheaper than a telescope: http://osr.org/en-us/?gclid=CPKR0uip564CFcrrKgodtw59gA


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

poopiekat, Let's start our own e-bussiness like that , But we will let people name WHOLE CONSTELLATIONS !!!! even NEBULAS !!!! This sounds cool . We could go on that" Shark Tank" show.
pm me soon, this could be a goldmine opp…............m .


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Moment: That is a business that has been firmly established for decades. There is, to my knowledge, only one authority who can assign names to un-identified known stars. Years ago, I bought a star for my ex;, back in the '80s it was only $25 bucks. Jeez, steal somebody's business model, why dontcha…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Poopiekat, my father always said that I cost him only $25 to get born. He also said that if the price was $5 more I might not be here. I loved my father and he loved me but that's what I cost to get here just the same. I ain't saying one way or the other whether I was a bargain. Anyways, I am here for whatever it's worth.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually, I was born in the old hospital only 3 blocks from my present home. It's now a very small office building. I suppose that by a certain kind of logic that you could say that I haven't gotten very far in my life - only 3 blocks. However, I have for many years taken comfort in the fact that way back yonder in 1950 $25 was a whole lot of money. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

It has been amazing watching the way this site has grown over the last two years… of which I have been shamelessly addicted, even with all the gay bashing I have received (well they are gone and I am still here) Homogenization is wonderful… it really is like kids growing up and loosing the baby fat.. I have really noticed people easing off the drama lately. Besides I might have a e-crush on Neil, he keeps making me laugh, defends others with compassion, and posting psychological and sociological bits … which completely seduces me in a platonic way. (I mean no offense)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

(((((((big old man hug … coming your way … across cyber-space)))))))


----------

